# 1993 Specialized Stumpjumper M2 FS



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Picked this up yesterday. Real levers, Syncros stem, Control Stix, Control Tech Post, Onza Cantis, Pulstar hubs, M231 rims... it's fun finding bikes that were upgraded with cool parts at the time and then mothballed. Or in the case of this Stumpy, mothballed and/or stored outside for a bit, judging by the rust on some things. It should clean up fine though.

Anyone know if Pulstar hubs came with their own skewers? These just have some ho-hum Shimano skewers.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

$24.99? Gotta love Goodwill


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

I didn't know Goodwill sold MTB's.....


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Throw the brakes away. Restore the rest. A good deal overall.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

Please tell me you paid more than $24.99 at Goodwill for that... I'd be ecstatic to find a deal like that...


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

I could tell you I paid more, but it would be a lie. And I'm trying to be more honest.  

Pulstar hub skewers? Anyone?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

No idea, but those levers are great.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice I bought one of those new in 93, in 95 the frame cracked along a weld were the seat/top tube meet so keep an eye on the area. Specialized had me a new "95" m4 frame with in a week. By the time I lost that bike in a fire in 2007 the only original part left on it was the handlebar. Think I may have the original wheelset for that sucker laying around in storage.


----------

